# Hopper 3 recording playback



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

on Direct tv dvr if u have say 10 shows of the same title recorded u can play all of them one after another. but i cant seem to find that possible on dish hopper 3. iDEAS????


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

There is "Auto-Play" buried in the program recordings "Option" of that program. But I have never gotten it to work right. So I have blown it off . . .

I'm sure someone will chime in that they use it all the time and it works for them and "hopefully" they will explain what they do to get it to work . . .


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Press the DVR button.
Press the Options button.
Select Manage recordings.
Select the show to play.
Press 5 (Autoplay).


----------

